

Academic Publications by Googlers - tkaemming
http://research.google.com/pubs/papers_by_year.html

======
oakenshield
They do great work in many areas, but the best ones (IMHO, as a systems guy)
are the systems papers. In non-systems areas, folks from universities could
conceivably do the same research, but for OS/Distributed systems, Google
research is the state-of-the-art. There's no point even trying to find fault
with their evaluations, because papers are usually submitted well after the
system is deployed and operational within Google.

Three recent papers at this year's Operating Systems Design and
Implementation: [http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2010/10/google-at-
usenix-...](http://googleresearch.blogspot.com/2010/10/google-at-usenix-
symposium-on-operating.html)

------
mtigas
Flipping through some of these papers is an _awesome_ timesuck. Just saying.

